# Change of Status based on DV Lottery result



## BettinaCC (Jun 24, 2010)

We're currently in the U.S. on an E-3 visa (Australian professional 2-year renewable non-immigrant visa), based on my husband's employment.

My husband was drawn out of the 2014 DV Lottery and, in reading about what to do next on the DV Lottery web-site, discovered that, because we're already in the country, we can apply to USCIS directly for a Change of Status. The site says to take the DV Selectee confirmation to the local USCIS office and they will tell us what to do next. My husband has an appointment at the USCIS in a week, but we're wondering if anyone here has experience with, or knowledge of, this process.

Thanks,

Bettina


----------



## Damian123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, I'm in the same situation and have an appointment in 2 weeks. I'd be curious to hear how yours went. Do you know what documents you need to submit with the adjustment of status application?


----------

